# Highest Yield Seed Selection



## UTVolGatorHater (Dec 29, 2008)

What is the highest yielding seed you can buy? I'm not worried about how big it gets or smell or anything like that as it will be outdoors. I just want the largest yield possible. I was looking at maybe Burmese Pure or the Supreme Hash Plant both from reeferman @ hemp depot. Anyone know of anything better in yield let me know what it is and where you get the seeds. Thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. Nice critical mass


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 30, 2008)

any strain will give u the goods if u treat her right


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 30, 2008)

CHeck out some of kc brains strains. I've seen some that boast over 1000 g's. But realistically, I've gotten over a hundred g's off of his mango. And, the guy who gave me the strain says he can get two hundred plus.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. I am still looking.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe if you tell us what you want per plant will help.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 15, 2009)

Buddy is correct. Grown correctly, Critical mass is a producin' strain.

I have been seeing alot of HUGE Hindu Kush pulls too, hitting over a g/perwatt consistently.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 15, 2009)

Big Bud?


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 16, 2009)

Big bud would get bigger yields than most,  but the kush would be better quality. It would all depend on your situation, a novice smoker would be fine with 600+ g's of big bud per sq meter, but for a vet, 400 of the kush would go a lot farther.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 16, 2009)

nepalese kush-huge, heard something about"purple elephant" by B.C.seed co.(i think,puff,puff)they claim like 1900 grams per plant.The best part is it's only roughly$500 for 10 seeds.Let me know if you buy,interested.
 They will not even let you know the genetic make-up(history)it's TOP SECRET"PUFF,PUFF


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 16, 2009)

INTHEDES said:
			
		

> nepalese kush-huge, heard something about&quot;purple elephant&quot; by B.C.seed co.(i think,puff,puff)they claim like 1900 grams per plant.The best part is it's only roughly$500 for 10 seeds.Let me know if you buy,interested.</p>
> They will not even let you know the genetic make-up(history)it's TOP SECRET&quot;PUFF,PUFF


$50 per seed???????????    I'll pass.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 16, 2009)

its a rip off, dont buy those


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2009)

..hee hee he.. I need a new truck. Anyone willing to give $50 p/seed.. "PLEASE" contact ME.. ASAP. 
I'll tell you whatever you want to hear..:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 17, 2009)

That fake seed company made some pretty crazy statements in the strain description.  They are going to piss off a lot of real breeders.  Is there any way to rid of those ripoff seedbanks?  When I read that description all I could think of was some stupid 1-800 psychic and I wonder how anybody can believe the lies.   You know some fool is going to give those bums $500 and probably just get some bagseed if they are lucky


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 17, 2009)

I have ordered a few different kinds but I was wondering......Where the hell can you find any Critical Mass? Everyone seems to be sold out. It sounds pretty good and what I would be looking for.  This will be an outside grow and we have handled about 100 plants before.  Im not worried about space or how big they get or anything.  I am just wondering what is the largest yielding plant available. Anything that I grow will be better than what people smoke here.  All that is around here is crap. I would love to be able to get a pound dry off of each female and more would be better. But for the work I put in to them I want the most I can get out of them. So if anyone knows a good seed bank that ships to the US and has Critical Mass in stock let me know.  Thanks


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 17, 2009)

The _Doctor_ lol...i like it's name. Has anyone grown it? Check it out-
hXXp://www.kindseed.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GHF-doc


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 17, 2009)

Just shoot them an email from Mr. Nice's main website. I am sure they can point you in the right direction. Or you can give weedbay a try.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

UTVolGatorHater said:
			
		

> I have ordered a few different kinds but I was wondering......Where the hell can you find any Critical Mass? ... has Critical Mass in stock let me know.  Thanks





Rhino seeds has Critical Mass up on there site and that is all I know about that.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2009)

a pound per plant? ? ?... everyone her would LOVE  to get that... yer dreaming, bud....

as far as I know... there are no non-commercial growers that can get a pound per plant on average... it's time to get off the crack pipe, buddy.....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> a pound per plant? ? ?... everyone her would LOVE to get that... yer dreaming, bud....
> 
> as far as I know... there are no non-commercial growers that can get a pound per plant on average... it's time to get off the crack picpe, budy.....


 
Depends on how big you let them get. I plan on starting a few monsters in March to put outside for this summer. I am just going to do 6-10 huge plants this year.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 18, 2009)

So you are saying that there is no plant available that can produce 450 grams on a regular basis? Grown outside?  I have grown a few in my life time that have produced more than 450 grams.  I am just looking for a plant that can do it on a regular basis.  A lot of breeders say that their seeds can 'm produce more than that.  I'm not asking for smart *** comments... I am asking if anyone knows of a plant that can do it.  Not on every plant but a lot of them.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

Go with big bud then. It is a stablized strain that will surely pull 16 oz. off a 6-7 ft plant. Hell I just got 7 oz. off one 4 footer indoors.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 18, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Rhino seeds has Critical Mass up on there site and that is all I know about that.


 
Thanks but when I checked it said they were out of stock also. 

Has anyone ever ordered from sensibleseeds.com? They have them but they haven't emailed me back. I was going to make sure they were in stock before I placed an order.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone. Yall have been very helpful. I am going to try some big bud seeds too.  I am going to try 3 or 4 different breeds just to see which one is the best for what I want.  Thanks again.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 18, 2009)

Your a big talker,I'm a big watcher-lets see.Put up your pics. the whole way through.And by the way I 'm thinkin we will not hear from you in a bit.
    You don't have 2 lie 2 kick it.I'm not callin you a lier,but"you don't have 2 lie 2 kick it".


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmmm not sure what all the hating is all about .., must be some 'gator fans ehh?..:rofl:
...BUT.. a pound p/plant OD is NOT a huge sttretch of the imagination, nor is it "out of reason" to ask or expect as a close average, for a _so described_ _"high yielding"_ strain....*IMHO*   I've had several over the years that exceeded a lb at harvest..and none were proclaimed "high yeilding" strains.


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2009)

THANKS olt'.. yes, it should be 'noted' that we at MP are _not_ favorable to commercial operations...


----------



## Waspfire (Jan 18, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hmmm not sure what all the hating is all about .., must be some 'gator fans ehh?..:rofl:
> .


 
dont hate on us swamp folk sounds like a sooner fan to me lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2009)

just for the record... I'm not saying it's not possible... I'm just saying that it is highly unlikely... _on average_... sure it's possible, given the right conditions... and environmental factors, if grown outside... and uhhh... you can pull pounds of a single plant... _if you weighed it *wet*_... I was thinkiing about indoor grows when I made the first post... not tryna dash anyone's dreams... I'm just tryna be realistic here...

and, btw... who the Hell listens to a crazy man's ramblings? ? ?


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2009)

hee hee .."_*wet*_".. :rofl:..


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 18, 2009)

Hick, I cant read one of your posts without laughing my *** off at that disturbing sheep.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 18, 2009)

Your probably right I probably won't post pics for the simple fact I don't have anything to prove to anyone.  I haven't been talking big,I have mostly asked questions.  I am not going to get on here and brag, I'm not that kind of person.  I also wouldn't really call it a commercial operation.  Me and another friend are doing all the work but to be honest I'm not going to do all the work and let my other 10 friends (that don't grow) have it for free after I done all the work and took the chance.  Only reason I want a big yield is because we ran out after a couple months this past year.  So good luck to everyone this year and no not a sooners fan....look a little harder at the name.  I do enjoy the grow....I enjoy the walk through the mountains....I enjoy watching my babies grow....I enjoy the accomplishment of setting my goals for the year and reaching them if possible or try my *** off.....I do enjoy the thrill of keeping it from getting stolen or busted.  I got one shot a year at it unlike the indoor growers.  I have to grow enough at one time for me and my friends.  Well sorry the question I asked got under people's skin.  I won't ask anymore.  Later...


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 18, 2009)

I see what your sayin.  I grow indoor and outdoor and I still run out all the time, but I still pick quality over quantity any day of the week.


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2009)

UTVolGatorHater said:
			
		

> Your probably right I probably won't post pics for the simple fact I don't have anything to prove to anyone.  I haven't been talking big,I have mostly asked questions.  I am not going to get on here and brag, I'm not that kind of person.  I also wouldn't really call it a commercial operation.  Me and another friend are doing all the work but to be honest I'm not going to do all the work and let my other 10 friends (that don't grow) have it for free after I done all the work and took the chance.  Only reason I want a big yield is because we ran out after a couple months this past year.  So good luck to everyone this year and no not a sooners fan....look a little harder at the name.  I do enjoy the grow....I enjoy the walk through the mountains....I enjoy watching my babies grow....I enjoy the accomplishment of setting my goals for the year and reaching them if possible or try my *** off.....I do enjoy the thrill of keeping it from getting stolen or busted.  I got one shot a year at it unlike the indoor growers.  I have to grow enough at one time for me and my friends.  Well sorry the question I asked got under people's skin.  I won't ask anymore.  Later...



Listen... 100 lbs is more than ANYONE needs for 'personal'.. and MarP' is a community that believes that commercial growers are a part of the problem, in EVER getting mj decriminalized or looked upon as anything but another illicit drug. "Profiteers" give us small time, personal growers a black eye in society eyes. The immeadiate response to 100 plants is..... "drug dealers"... "cartels".. "organized crime"... _"criminals"_.. ALL  of them!! Put 'em in jail!!
Nothin but ammunition for the anti's.. IMO

BUT...  not unlike you, I enjoy the whole thrill of outdoor guerilla growing, too.  The hours spent "alone" in the woods is priceless. The labor can be intense, as can the stress as harvest approaches. But the rewards of success are nothing short of fantastic.
 We don't want you to stop posting, or feel that we've berated you for setting the bar high. I just want to explain our position/opinion on the matter.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

Unless you are Cheech and Chong, then 100 lbs. is personal.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I'm not putting out 100% females.  I figure about 50% right? and then out of them how many do you think will make it the whole way?.....Deer, Had Foxes dig out of buckets last year, Some broke under there own weight, when I went on vacation slugs ate some smaller ones. **** anything and everything seems to happen.....year before last had a bunch stolen....Ok I put out 50 Last year some didn't make it til they showed sex some did after all was said and done had around 20 females.  All were white widow so not a whole lot of weight there.  I am the one who brings it when we go camping during deer season, to the christmas and new years party, Super Bowl, and my buddies are too lazy to mess with it when they get off work so there is alot gone.  To me its not much and didnt last long at all. 100 plants doesn't equal 100 pounds after you add in males, deer, slugs, theives, mother nature, ground hogs, hell the list never stops.  And like everyone is saying there is no possibile way I can get 1 pound per female.  I'm not growing indoors were there isn't deer, theives, slugs, and so on.  Oh yeah and I have to split everything 50-50 with my buddy that does half the work.  Later


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 19, 2009)

I HOPE this is YOUR(or your buddies)property,if not thats kinda spineless.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

Screw it I say start in febuary sex a couple. Clone the crap out of them and put 200 out. If your luck is as bad as you say it is you might just have to do that.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 20, 2009)

INTHEDES said:
			
		

> I HOPE this is YOUR(or your buddies)property,if not thats kinda spineless.



I don't know where you live, but of the fifteen or so outdoor guys I know,  only one of them has any plants on thier own property. What would make growing on someone elses property spineless? Have you ever grown outside before?


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 20, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Screw it I say start in febuary sex a couple. Clone the crap out of them and put 200 out. If your luck is as bad as you say it is you might just have to do that.



And, here's the truth in this thread.....


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

> I HOPE this is YOUR(or your buddies)property,if not thats kinda spineless.





> I don't know where you live, but of the fifteen or so outdoor guys I know, only one of them has any plants on thier own property. What would make growing on someone elses property spineless? Have you ever grown outside before?



I'm guessing he meant growing on someones private property without the land owner knowing about it. I personally don't like doing that either. I'll say this, 100lbs of dry pot is going to smell potent!


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing he meant growing on someones private property without the land owner knowing about it. I personally don't like doing that either. I'll say this, 100lbs of dry pot is going to smell potent!



I guess I'm regionally biased. Where I live, there is so little land that you grow everywhere. I've used industrial areas, the side of rail road tracks, along roads and highways, state land, roof tops of abandoned buildings, and near  local lakes and other water bodies. None of these properties were even remotely mine. But, year after year, guys like me pepper this whole region with fields. Are we  all spineless. Should we track down the slum lord who left the weeds  grow up so high next to that wall that I want to put ten plants there? Should I ask the game warden if I can throw a patch in on the south side of that hill? The house I own now is on .17 acres, where would you like to put my field?  Gotta plant somewhere. I  would have to assume that if I lived in the boonies I would do it the same way. I'm not growing a hundred plants in a spot. I put six or seven, maybe ten out per patch. Is it so bad to do this?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

> I guess I'm regionally biased. Where I live, there is so little land that you grow everywhere. I've used industrial areas, the side of rail road tracks, along roads and highways, state land, roof tops of abandoned buildings, and near local lakes and other water bodies. None of these properties were even remotely mine. But, year after year, guys like me pepper this whole region with fields. Are we all spineless. Should we track down the slum lord who left the weeds grow up so high next to that wall that I want to put ten plants there? Should I ask the game warden if I can throw a patch in on the south side of that hill? The house I own now is on .17 acres, where would you like to put my field? Gotta plant somewhere. I would have to assume that if I lived in the boonies I would do it the same way. I'm not growing a hundred plants in a spot. I put six or seven, maybe ten out per patch. Is it so bad to do this?



I'm not going to argue with you, do what ever you want. If you're plants are found on someones private property by LEO they get in trouble, but screw them as long as it's not you.


----------



## Hick (Jan 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing he meant growing on someones private property without the land owner knowing about it. I personally don't like doing that either. !



Thanks kadalak'...  I "hope" that was his inference too.  As I would consider growing a large number of illeagal plants on "my" own property, STUPID!...  "I" would never exceed my legal limit on my own property, and risk seizure. 
  I would however risk .."my Uncles" property to such..........."Uncle SAM".. :rofl: ..



> Well I'm not putting out 100% females. I figure about 50% right? and then out of them how many do you think will make it the whole way?.....Deer, Had Foxes dig out of buckets last year, Some broke under there own weight, when I went on vacation slugs ate some smaller ones. **** anything and everything seems to happen.....year before last had a bunch stolen....Ok I put out 50 Last year some didn't make it til they showed sex some did after all was said and done had around 20 females. All were white widow so not a whole lot of weight there. I am the one who brings it when we go camping during deer season, to the christmas and new years party, Super Bowl, and my buddies are too lazy to mess with it when they get off work so there is alot gone. To me its not much and didnt last long at all. 100 plants doesn't equal 100 pounds after you add in males, deer, slugs, theives, mother nature, ground hogs, hell the list never stops. And like everyone is saying there is no possibile way I can get 1 pound per female. I'm not growing indoors were there isn't deer, theives, slugs, and so on. Oh yeah and I have to split everything 50-50 with my buddy that does half the work. Later



"Point taken".. back in the 80's when I was first venturing into the guerrilla scene, I would just go dig up plots, add a li'l store bought soil, sew the seeds, and wait for spring. What germinated and grew, I made valient attempts to cultivate well. Watering, fertilizing, pruning, ect. 
   I alway figured plant one for the deer, one for the theives, one for the males, and one for me.... ... or in other words, "about" 25% of what I planted reached maturity and was harvested.
  Over the years I have managed to improve on my success rate, with a few improvements in method.. 
One, clones. "0" males.
Two, isolation/remoteness. If they can't find 'em, they can't steal 'em.
Three, fencing. If they can't get to 'em, they can't eat 'em.
Four, no "parteners". I've lost friends over that one.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 20, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to argue with you, do what ever you want. If you're plants are found on someones private property by LEO they get in trouble, but screw them as long as it's not you.



This is not true around here. Every year they find plants on farm property, usually stuck right in the middle of their fields. I have never once seen one of them get in trouble. They have to be able to prove that the land owner had knowledge of it. I had two plants on the roof of a building two years ago. It was abandoned, I had to fix the steps to the roof to get up there, there were soft spots I was afraid to step on for fear of hitting the warehouse floor. You mean to tell me that if they had found the two plants, they would have pursued legal action against the landowner? They found six plants on the property of the company I work for about four years ago. Nobody in the company even got questioned, so I said screw it and used the spot this year. Was that wrong? If I owned land and found a plot on it, I would probably tear it out IF I thought it could come back on me. But, what about some regular dudes couple babies? Are you gonna tear them out?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

> But, what about some regular dudes couple babies? Are you gonna tear them out?



If I found them on my property, absolutely.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 20, 2009)

That's cool... We'll just differ on opinion here, no biggie... And, I'm never crossing state.


----------



## UTVolGatorHater (Jan 20, 2009)

It's a mining company and I know the person that has most of it leased. He said he doesn't need to or want to know about it.  As for my friend I can trust him and he can trust me.....we have done it for years together.  And nether one of us could harvest them without the other finding out anyways.  I really don't have a place inside to grow a mother to clone from and he doesn't either. I haven't ever grown female seeds but I think I am going to try a little patch of about 10 or 20 this year to see how they do.  How do they make them all female anyways and do they really all come female? And one more question is Critical + the same as Critical Mass? I think I read somewhere that Dinafem seeds grew a Critical Mass and made fem seeds from her.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 20, 2009)

It is not the same genetics, it is an f2 cross. If you want the real deal contact Mr. Nice he will point you in the right direction. I too wanted to try a pack of their beans, but I have so many other strains right now that I just do not see me getting to it for about a year.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Four, no "parteners". I've lost friends over that one.


I can't even imagine having partners with this.  I've lost friends as partners in real-world legitimate businesses, let alone this stuff.


----------



## Hick (Jan 21, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> This is not true around here. ........... They have to be able to prove that the land owner had knowledge of it.



If you're in the states misti', you are DEAD WRONG....sorry.
If the property is used in the commission of a felony (in some states "any criminal actvity), it IS subject to seizure. Whether the rightfull owner had ANY prior knowledge or consent. 

hXXp://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-179es.html


> Broad forfeiture claims by state and federal officials might be better justified, and enjoy wider public support, if their sting were visited only upon the guilty, those who have intentionally committed crimes. But the oldest and most frequently used form of forfeiture--civil forfeiture-- is not targeted at criminally culpable property owners. Instead, as discussed below, civil forfeiture laws apply indiscriminately to property, regardless of the innocence of the owner, and render it subject to forfeiture if it is used unlawfully by anyone. Thus, the family home is fair game for forfeiture if a son, relative, or friend were to use it unlawfully--say, by using the telephone to arrange a drug purchase. Moreover, a growing number of states, such as Texas, Florida, and New Jersey, apply their forfeiture laws to any criminal activity, meaning that property owners must police their property against all such activity, drug- related or not. With the broadened scope and use of forfeiture laws, property owners are increasingly being deputized to serve as agents of the state in preventing wide varieties of criminal conduct. And the price for failure is steep indeed--forfeiture of one's property to the government.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't know about that. I haven't ever seen the feds involved in any of that, there isn't enough room to grow enough to get the feds interested here. I have known a few people caught in state investigations. But property was never confiscated. Also, in my state, they can't touch the property if it's not yours. They have to prove the land owner knew. I'm sure this is the same in the four states around me. Some of the laws in Delaware were just changed so that the landlord needs to inspect and document it to be free of responsibility. They must have had a problem with people renting to commercially grow. So, if we're all talking about personal use, then I wouldn't ever plant enough on someone elses property to warrant confication.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 21, 2009)

I got UTVoLGatorHater's name right away. He is a University of Tennessee fan, hates the Florida Gators and is probably a huge football fan. How did I do?


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 21, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I got UTVoLGatorHater's name right away. He is a University of Tennessee fan, hates the Florida Gators and is probably a huge football fan. How did I do?


You forgot the part about how historically the Gators are a much better team.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 21, 2009)

All the more reason to hate em' j/k


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 22, 2009)

> Also, in my state, they can't touch the property if it's not yours. They have to prove the land owner knew. I'm sure this is the same in the four states around me.



How can they prove the land owner knew? It seems to me that every one is going to deny if they are caught illegally growing pot. If they have to "prove" you knew about it, why isn't every pot smoker in the state growing their own with the intentions of just denying knowledge of it being there. Short of doing lengthy investigations or stake outs how can they ever prove someone knew about it? I'm not trying to be rude here, I'm just really not understanding this.


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 22, 2009)

Cadlak, That's exactly what they do. They investigate, stake out the area, talk to neighbors, pull your phone records, look at your electric bill, or take footprints, if  its outdoor.

Here's one to give you an  example. This year, one of the guys I know had a patch get busted. It was on a farmers land who knew about the patch. But, the cops didn't do anything really. They took the plants, took a couple of castings of footprints, took some trash for fingerprinting, and followed the paths from the field. When the farmer called, he said that they asked a bunch of questions, but didn't really give him any ****. Farmer says they just wanted to know who lived off his property to the one direction, since that was the way the path lead out of there. They can't really do anything to you unless they determine that you knew. 

I guess it's only the feds that can magically take your property, because after this conversation I did some digging. Looks like six of seven states around me feel the same way about property confiscation, they need evidence of the landowners knowledge of the illegal activity. The other one I couldn't find anything, but now I'm gonna keep trying because I think it's messed up that they can take it at all.


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2009)

..because it's simply NOT true, cadalak'.. as I said in the post above..AND presented the facts/article to back it up.."DEAD wrong"...


> *civil forfeiture laws apply indiscriminately to property, regardless of the innocence of the owner, and render it subject to forfeiture if it is used unlawfully by anyone.*


:confused2:..
Unless someone can produce contrary information, other than "I've never seen".. or "I've never heard..."...


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I guess it's only the feds that can magically take your property, because after this conversation I did some digging. Looks like six of seven states around me feel the same way about property confiscation, they need evidence of the landowners knowledge of the illegal activity. The other one I couldn't find anything, but now I'm gonna keep trying because I think it's messed up that they can take it at all.


Thats what we need misti. I'm not an attorney, not even "up to date" on MY states laws I'm sure. 
Just showing what "I" found.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't see why anyone on this site would even attempt to reveal such spots of growing, which i would never do. Simple fact is the gov controls nearly everything we come into contact with..this thread,  almost garuntee it has been scanned by federal agents. If u wan2 plant outdoors her is my theory...Find a remote area, WAYYYYYYYYY out the way where no one will 'accidentally' stumble across 100 plants in a field. Then call the feds and u wen u return in the fall u are screwed...it has happened. If u live in town and now way to plant outside? DON'T Plant in the city...what if a kid came across it? What then...he goes home with 2 ounces of ganj or maybe even the whole plant to wake up the next morning to his parents flippin out about all the weed? He'll say thee truth...I found it on the street...how does that make marijuana laws look. DO NOT make urself public, don't think it is cool being risky...because in the reality of sense we are risking our lives everyday simply by getting out of bed. Don't put other ppl in danger, that is lack responsibility which will cause large fiasco's. I also might like to add that if u wan2 grow outdoors?? GET LEGAL and start a little garden of 10 plants or so in the spring..hopefully giving u 10 lbs because u have ability to watch over it. Harvest once in the summer and again late fall. If u r legal...growing in your garden can not be ilegal..don't make it obvious but as long as u've got ur papers u should be ok...where i live we can have up to 14 plants in growth..14 pounds? come on that is plenty..


----------

